

Ask HN: finding a more quantitative/researchish job? - leyndurmal

Anyone have suggestions on finding a quantitative job (as opposed to a mostly software engineering job)? I've had software engineering jobs or internships in the past, and I've definitely enjoyed (some of) them, but I want to try something new and more in tune with my math/AI interests.<p>I've been facing two problems, though:
1. I have the knowledge (I have a math degree from a top college, and studied statistics and machine learning as well), but it's only a bachelor's degree, and I don't have any previous industry experience in a research position.<p>2. All the places I try for either automatically stick me into a software position, or say they'll have me work on research projects, but end up sticking me in a pure software position anyways. (For example, when I interviewed at my current job, I told them I wanted to work on research, and my manager said definitely... But he ended up having me work on UI, and when I told him I wanted to work on something more quantitative after my first project, he told me my "coding skills are too valuable"...)<p>Any suggestions?
======
nailer
Apply for a job at a hedge fund. Our best and brightest are all quants.

~~~
leyndurmal
That's exactly what I did -- I'm currently at a hedge fund (the place that
said they'd put me on quantitative stuff/research, but ended putting me on
UI).

Maybe I just got unlucky? =\ I did interview at another hedge fund too,
though, and throughout my interviews stressed that I was interested in quant
positions. But when I spoke to the hiring manager at the end of the day, he
told me they'd brought me in for the interviews for a software position. (Even
though I'd also indicated my quant interest when I applied.)

------
indigoviolet
send me your resume. my email is in my profile.

~~~
cperciva
_my email is in my profile._

The email field isn't publicly visible.

~~~
indigoviolet
oh, I should've checked. Try indigoviolet@gmail.com

